# White Fireplace and Dark Cabinets Match?



## Mallinos (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just purchased my first home and am having a hard time decorating. We have a white mantle fireplace with the TV above. We are trying to determine what colour cabinetry to put on both sides of the fireplace as we are told symmetry is important. 

Couches are dark grey, coffee table/end tables are dark brown (almost black). With a white fireplace mantle should we put white cabinetry to match the fireplace or a dark brown cabinet to match the coffee table?

Please help!


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

It would be wise to put white cabinets with white fireplace mantel and surrounds, it's okay that the furniture is darker color as they are separate objects in the room


----------

